# My 1968...



## LuckyKid (Aug 25, 2016)

My original 1968 FB - my Christmas present back then.  ED serial number.  Had it serviced by Schwinn a few years ago but then hung it back up in the garage. Cleaned it up over the weekend...needs a little more work but it's not bad.  The only things that are not original are the 3 cables (NOS replaced by Schwinn in 2011), the brake pads (NOS replaced by Schwinn in 2011) , and the tires/tubes (Reproductions I guess, but say "Schwinn" on them - 2011.)   For whatever reason, the speedometer is a Murray which I recall my dad putting on the bike in about 1970.   It shows about 1100 miles which could be right as I rode it a lot. 
I also had a couple of the derailleur 'wheels' replaced by Schwinn, as they were pretty worn. 

I need the correct round seat reflector.  It would be great if someone could tell me the truly correct one...I don't think it was the 6-pie...but not sure. Obviously, it's got the metal tab on the seat.

I'd also like a 'daily rider' seat, just to keep this one in current condition (only a couple of chips in it, but definitely has lost most of it's flexibility.)  But I want one that looks right.  For less than $200.


----------



## MantonSmith (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice looking bike, I have a 67 that's the same color.


----------

